# Cat Litter Molar Clay Substrate



## cheekycharly (5 Nov 2018)

Hi all haven't been on here for about three years (going by the age of my child). I setup my Juwel 180L using bonsai molar clay and still have it running on it. Looking to rescape the tank in the next few weeks and wondered if there was anything better I should be using now.

Plant grown on this tank is slow at the bottom and fast at the top. The Juwel was upgraded to the new Juwel LED auto lighting system last winter but I don't think much of it for plant growth.

Any pointers are welcome.

CC


----------



## cheekycharly (1 Dec 2019)

Bump on this post one year on and I'm no different. Do I need to go out and get a few sacks of ADA Amazonia?


----------



## MJQMJQ (2 Dec 2019)

cheekycharly said:


> Bump on this post one year on and I'm no different. Do I need to go out and get a few sacks of ADA Amazonia?



If u do water column dosing and root tabs there is no need to replace the substrate unless u wanna rescape. Do u have any recent pics of the tanks?


----------



## MDP91 (18 Dec 2019)

I had a Juwel 180 Rio for a few years until I upgraded to my current tank.

I bit the bullet one year and bought two big bags of Tropical Aquarium Plant Soil, was about £70 delivered from memory I think? Worth it though, made a big difference.


----------



## Barbara Turner (19 Dec 2019)

MDP91 said:


> I bit the bullet one year and bought two big bags of Tropical Aquarium Plant Soil, was about £70 delivered from memory I think? Worth it though, made a big difference



Do you dose EI?


----------



## MDP91 (13 Jan 2020)

Barbara Turner said:


> Do you dose EI?



I do yes


----------

